# Chasing A Water Leak



## Kellyp0714 (Sep 25, 2014)

We have a 2014 323BH purchase in June of '14. Since day one we have had a water leakage issue. It's been in the shop 3 times and the last repair man had to come to the camper since it is permanently set up now. None of their theories and halfway patch jobs have fixed it. My husband and a friend discovered the drain in the shower coming apart when someone steps in to the shower, so that has been fixed but there is still water coming from something. We've pulled down all the underbelly and after checking all the water line connections in the bathroom we are down to two areas we can think of. The AC Unit is located just outside the bathroom and at first we thought it wasn't draining properly and water was traveling down and collecting underneath. there is an entertainment unit that shares the wall with the back of the shower and anytime that wood gets wet, I can smell it. We don't have even have to use the shower before I start to smell it within a few hours of being here. The flooring around the bathroom door and just in front of the sofa is getting a little soft when walking on it. The other option is that the slideout is leaking instead OR also. We leave it extended when we aren't here but have decided to close up when we leave to go home. At this point I think we're going to have to start tearing into walls and pulling up flooring to find it. Has anyone else had any problems with the AC leaking or the superslide leaking? 
We've not had a carefree weekend in this unit once since we bought it and I think we made a huge mistake! 
Any help?
Kelly


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear that you are having water issues, those stink for sure. Have you requested your dealer to preform a pressurized leak test? A dealer near me can preform a test where they fill the camper full of theater smoke, pressurize the camper with a fan and look for smoke escaping from the inside to the outside. That would obviously require you to take it from your site to the dealer but it would help to pinpoint if it is a water intrusion issue or a leaking pipe/fitting.


----------



## Kellyp0714 (Sep 25, 2014)

H2oSprayer said:


> Sorry to hear that you are having water issues, those stink for sure. Have you requested your dealer to preform a pressurized leak test? A dealer near me can preform a test where they fill the camper full of theater smoke, pressurize the camper with a fan and look for smoke escaping from the inside to the outside. That would obviously require you to take it from your site to the dealer but it would help to pinpoint if it is a water intrusion issue or a leaking pipe/fitting.


That would be great if our dealership were worth a darn! Camping World at S. Myrtle Beach is AWFUL! They had it in their possession a total of 12 weeks and didn't fix it, then a 2nd dealership had it for 6 weeks...said they found a leak where the supply lines meet at the shower controls which shares a wall with the entertainment unit that had damage to the bottom of it due to water. They said they fixed it, and replaced all the wood molding. Still leaks, then we had a mobile repair guy come out who gave me some gibberish about the gray water tank flowing over the back corner and that was where the water was coming from....wrong again. A friend was looking in the access panel at the drain to the shower and then my husband stepped in and BAM, the drain seperated and water came out. They have now fixed that but we still think there is a leak. After ripping out more of the underbelly it looks to me like it is coming from the AC unit and traveling down the duct work to the subfloor. There are no water stains inside the trailer and no bubbling up of the flooring. Perhaps it was all coming from the shower and now that we've fixed the drain it will take forever to dry out but now my trust in this Keystone is completely shot! How hard is it for the manufacturer to put in a drain??


----------

